# Upset after ET at gri- please advise



## lisalashes (Jun 4, 2011)

Hi all, 
I had ET at gri this afternoon and I feel very upset after my experience. 
The dr I had was totally brutal and seemed to be in such a rush. Then to top it all off one of our embies got stuck in the catheter and he had to re-do the second one. 
I'm worried for two reason, incase the emby was damaged and incase he damaged the first bean when he put the catheter back into my womb. 
Has this happened to anyone else?  after feeling so positive I now feel detected and pretty low.

Oh and We also did not see any 'flash' with the second attempt... Freaking out! Please please advise 
Lisa xx


----------



## LauraM2011 (Jan 5, 2011)

Hi Lisa, I think ET is just sometimes painful. The first one I had was very uncomfortable but the others since then have been fine. I think sometimes you do just get quite sore, probably because of everything you're body has been through until that point, and also if you are all tensed up. All the Drs that do these procedures are very experienced but if you are unhappy with the way you were treated then maybe you should contact GRI and express your concerns. Sometimes the embys do get stuck in the catheter hence why they always check the catheter is empty before you get up. Not everyone sees the flash. I know it's hard but try not to feel down, just take it easy and try to remain positive. Take care. xxx


----------

